# Hey



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,
Does anyone live in CT?

Just curious...


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

You should post in the New England regional area and you might find a few that live there. Also, welcome to the board! Got any more Nascar driving stories?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome and the tip. Nah, sorry no more Nascar stories except that I was the only girl in the class and I went faster than most of the guys. That determination to beat that stereotype of female drivers made me give it my best!


----------

